# Disrespectful people



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here are the pictures from my conversation in the shoutbox. Signs are up, let them park there now. Camera going up soon. Was not to much of an issue when it was only a high school (7-12). Usually only during our rivals football game and a rare event would they park there. Now that it is a K-12 school, it happens regularly. They added onto the school, but did little for additional parking. Next event will either be wrestling tournament or Easter.

The last picture is of the egg on the shop door that coincidentally fell from the sky after my confrontation.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Assholes


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I would be tempted to plow a ditch along the road frontage to keep them out. Put in a cable gate on where I went in and out. We dealt with this for years until we finally fenced. As a teen I had to pick up litter and trash every Sunday afternoon from trash dumpers and honeymooners parking on our property. Used condoms thrown out the window was the worst.

One couple blew them up like a balloon and tied them to the hedge bushes by the creek.

I would be tempted to deflate some tires and charge $5 each to air them back up.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I take that back. Might see some action today. Grade school xmas party. School lawn already filling up.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> I would be tempted to plow a ditch along the road frontage to keep them out. Put in a cable gate on where I went in and out. We dealt with this for years until we finally fenced. As a teen I had to pick up litter and trash every Sunday afternoon from trash dumpers and honeymooners parking on our property. Used condoms thrown out the window was the worst.
> 
> One couple blew them up like a balloon and tied them to the hedge bushes by the creek.
> 
> I would be tempted to deflate some tires and charge $5 each to air them back up.


Already ditch there. The only opening is the entrance. Most people come from the school yard to access the field. Wife and I were going to drop in railroad ties and chain the entire corner, however, may wait so I can have the satisfaction of using the signs. As for messing with peoples vehicles, that just takes you to their level and as tempting as it is will not be my route. Had someone that thought nails should be utilized. Spreading manure though is no problem for me.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I think I would go to next school board meeting calmly tell them what is going on then tell them you are hiring a tow company. Next find a local tow guy that wants to make some money get the proper signs put up when you see someone park there have them towed. There are legal ways to have cars towed without making you look like the complete bad guy.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Look up pa laws destruction of agriculture property something like that it’s can be up to a $3500 fine plus restitution if you point these laws out to law enforcement sometimes they will see things your way. But in no way damage someone’s property or you will get the short end of the stick.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Was doing bills and watched one drive in and park in school yard. Going easy on the first one. Will be getting a written followed by a personal visit by the state police. The first state trooper I talked to was going on vacation on Thurs. when I met with him on Wed.. The trooper that asked if everything was alright a couple hours ago when I was putting up the signs was sitting beside the one I just talked to.

Got a call from State Police and they went further and is having the school make an announcement while parents are there.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

My grandpa always said that "fences make good neighbors". I can't tell from the photos if you have any fencing and really, you should not have to put up with all this trespassing without costing you an arm and a leg. Hopefully, you can get a peaceful resolution to your problem. They really tore up that field. I am the president of a cemetery board and we had trespassers tearing up the sod with 4-wheelers and big trucks in a new addition to the cemetery. There are metal pins just below the surface to mark out the plots. Glad they didn't rip any of those out because it would cost a lot of money to have it "re-pinned" by the surveyor. I put up signs, sent out notices, etc. and not until I took photos of the damage and posted it on Facebook that it went viral and whoever was doing the damage quit. Had quite the following on that post. The guilty parties (whoever they are) were verbally shamed over and over.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> As for messing with peoples vehicles, that just takes you to their level and as tempting as it is will not be my route.


I personally have no problem with letting the air out of someones tires if they were causing me issues with trespassing. Just an inconvenience for them to get the tire pumped back up. Cutting tires is another deal.

As a general rule I have no problem with someone getting down to a level the transgressor understands. My mentality is to bring a gun to a knife fight.

It is good that the Troopers have seen what is going on and are willing to step in and give the warning.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If the area is signed, as it is now, and someone parked there i would just take a pliers and pull out all the valve stems. Word would get around real fast.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My guess is that no warnings, signs, announcements, etc., will make any difference to some of those bozos.

But, a sign saying something like "Danger. Soil is polluted with milk, peanuts and gluten." might keep most of them out.

Then, maybe a few boards with some old, rusty nails sticking out by the gate.

And. if that doesn't work, "Parking, $20/hour." and "Flat tires fixed--$50 ea. New tires--$200 ea."

PM me for some really outrageous ideas.

Ralph


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a park next to my farm. The patrons think my farm is their's to drive thru.

I really want to know the exact year that common sense and manners were eliminated from the American way of life.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't own any road frontage land, however I do lease land with road frontage. I periodically stop and pick up litter. On one occasion, a car pulled over in front of another field I lease and watched my criminal ass pick up litter. I then proceed to get in my truck and pull into the entrance to one of the fields. I think the nosy buggers thought I was up to no good. I waved as they drove by, they practice safe driving, eyes on the road.

On this same stretch of road I have approached people that are slowly driving by looking over my leased fields. One guy was stopped on side of road, I asked him if he needed help. He said, "Oh I logged that timber years ago and was showing my buddy where there was a cemetery." Some other words were said and I replied, "Ok, I lease that land for farming and hunting. Any time I see anything out of the ordinary I stop." He began to get a little nervous. I drive that road multiple times a day and have not come across him again.

I even caught a neighbor in the middle of a poaching story. There is a 20 acre buffer for a spring water system my relative has but he needed to lease 10 acres from the adjoining estate (an extensive long term lease). It is land with some open fields with EPA restrictions. I mow for him as part of our lease agreement for land of his I use. Funny how the landowner or my relative didn't give him permission to hunt it. He proceeded to tell me how he would pull in an adjoining driveway that overlooks the fields. I told him that he was not suppose to be there. He asked me who would know and I told him who controls the land use and I better not see him there. He didn't realize my relative had control of the land, he just knew the landowners lived out of the area.

I don't have posted signs because I think it just encourages trespassers. It's like 'Oooo let me rebel!' A lot of the activity decreased when my presence was known and that I don't have a set routine. It doesn't hurt to be almost 6'3" and show zero emotion when I'm playing 20 questions. Now I don't have a school for neighbors and thankful for that. Today's industrialized education system has manufactured that sense of entitlement.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a field that has the same kind of damage as in yours.....only worse though since it was a freshly worked up and planted field. It happened about two weeks ago. Didn't catch them though since it was at night. The landowners daughter lives across from the field and gave me the details of what happened. Said there were three vehicles tearing up the field.....one was a jacked up truck which actually jumped the creek to get into the other side of the field. She called the sheriffs department but by the time they got there there the trespassers were already gone. They have also been back since then. There is no words for how mad I was when I first saw the damage....I had worked for a week straight picking up rocks on this field and get it smoothed out and ready to plant.....now it is all to do over again.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I personally have no problem with letting the air out of someones tires if they were causing me issues with trespassing. Just an inconvenience for them to get the tire pumped back up. Cutting tires is another deal.
> As a general rule I have no problem with someone getting down to a level the transgressor understands. My mentality is to bring a gun to a knife fight.
> 
> It is good that the Troopers have seen what is going on and are willing to step in and give the warning.


 My feeling is an eye for an eye and tooth for a tooth. I can't ever seem to catch the scumbags that are tearing up my field so I have placed a strip of wood with spikes sticking up across the entrance to the field. Doesn't hurt my feelings a bit for their tires to get punctured when trying to purposely damage my fields.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I know what you mean and don't disagree with your tactics...but I may offer some advise?

Check your State's laws; here, you can be held criminally liable for placing such tire-jabbing thingamabobs with the intent to cause damage to vehicle tires and whatnot; it's referred to as the "jackrock" statute.

That's not to say that USING boards with nails in them (aka Jackrocks) is automatically illegal; it is legal if a sign is posted warning of the tire-poking hazard.

Depending on your intention,  you signs could get creative:

TIRE IMPALEMENT HAZARD/ NO TRESPASSING/ SEVERE TIRE DAMAGE LIKELY (not *my* first choice) <_<

DRIVE THIS WAY TO ENJOY A JACKROCK EXPERIENCE...NO FLASH-PHOTOGRAPHY 

SEE MY AMAZING JACKROCK COLLECTION...ENTER HERE 

DON'T TRESPASS; IF YOU WANT A GUIDED TOUR OF MY UNIQUE JACKROCKS, JUST ASK (one even looks like Elvis) 

The law just says we have to warn of Jackrocks and 99% of the world has probably never heard the term....ain't my fault if they don't know what a Jackrock is. -_-

Also, check with your insurance...hate to see anyone get sued and lose their earnings to some self-important trespassing entitled crapbag that should have been shot into the coal bucket to begin with. :angry:

Mark


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

farmerbrown said:


> Look up pa laws destruction of agriculture property something like that it's can be up to a $3500 fine plus restitution if you point these laws out to law enforcement sometimes they will see things your way. But in no way damage someone's property or you will get the short end of the stick.


http://codes.findlaw.com/pa/title-18-pacsa-crimes-and-offenses/pa-csa-sect-18-3503.html

Trooper and I went over all of them when he was there on Wed. He would have been more than happy to charge to the teeth but even before I called I knew they could do little to nothing because of the lack of signs. Had a previous incident where I learned that no signs no prosecution. Just the way it is. Sucks for those of us that have common sense and would never drive onto someone else s property. I just hate to make the property unsightly with signs but no choice to protect yourself. He was going to personally visit each one and was going to try to get them to come see me to make things right but if they called his bluff that's as far as he could take it. Have yet to see one, even the one I pulled out.

Found out on Tues night they had 2 concerts that were off set and wrestling match. When somebody gets hurt or killed crossing the roads maybe they will do something about parking. Probably eminent domain the field then.

The school should have put a fence in when they added on. Further up the field is the side walk to the playground. Sidewalk is probably less than from 25' from the field. *What if *a kid escapes the watchful eye of the teacher and gets in the field. At least they fenced in the playground. My mom still owns the land. If I get it already planning on fencing the entire side. Will not be cheap.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> http://codes.findlaw.com/pa/title-18-pacsa-crimes-and-offenses/pa-csa-sect-18-3503.html
> 
> If I get it already planning on fencing the entire side. Will not be cheap.


What about a single wire electric cattle fence, the kind with step in posts? Put a solar charger on it and a few of those "electric fence" signs. Cost--maybe $400.

(Use a "horse" fence charger--won't hurt them, but will sure get their attention!)

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

In our state, private property is posted by law. No signs necessary. This is because the signs would be torn down as the trespassers entered, thus not posted. State law stating a person needs written permission to be on another person's property has been a blessing.

I know someone who put roofing nails through duct tape, glue side up so it would stick to the tires and wrap around.. Makes it easier for the landowner to clean up/remove evidence the next morning. It worked.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

If there is a ditch on the roadway and only one way in and out, the best solution may be to put a gate on the entrance with Posted signs and lock it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

RockmartGA said:


> If there is a ditch on the roadway and only one way in and out, the best solution may be to put a gate on the entrance with Posted signs and lock it.


The end result will be to drop in 3 railroad ties and chain off the whole corner.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah, as fun as it might be to watch, you simply can't vandalize their property for being on yours. Even letting air out of the tires is vandalization. If it were mine I'd chain it off as it looks like you're doing, or check with local ordinance laws for towing an impounding, and then post a sign that says no parking, violators will be towed. Include the towing company name and number. And then go to town when people start parking there.

My brother lived in Iowa City and during Hawkeye ball games people would actually park in his driveway and yard! He had 5 cars towed away one day.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Get the school calendar and find out when events are. Take your lawn chair and sit at the entrance with your sign that says parking $20. You are going to gross a heck of lot more per acre than you are farming it. That is what all the homeowners due in the vicinity of large sporting venues.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I still like the idea of a manure spreader throwing it's contents all over them.... but the 20$ parking fee sounds good too...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the manure spreader would be the best option.....with a hidden camera to record the aftermath, post on utube and be an overnight viral video and make a, well.....crap load of money


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Rent the land to the school or charge the parking fee. You will be better off or gate it. Sadly too many have no idea the damage they are doing or may have no idea it is not okay. Even if they are harming your property treat them with respect, you do not want to get into doing anything you will regret nor harm your reputation.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Palmettokat said:


> Rent the land to the school or charge the parking fee. You will be better off or gate it. Sadly too many have no idea the damage they are doing or may have no idea it is not okay. Even if they are harming your property treat them with respect, you do not want to get into doing anything you will regret nor harm your reputation.


I would never rent the land or allow parking. Set a precedent and the next thing you know the school is trying to expropriate it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

carcajou said:


> I would never rent the land or allow parking. Set a precedent and the next thing you know the school is trying to expropriate it.


That and can you imagine the insurance rate to protect yourself from idiots.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Today went over to the other farm to get round bales and coming down the dirt road could see where someone kept driving on and off the road entering mine and a neighbors hay field. No donuts but just driving around. On my hay field found 5 piles of grass where snowmobiles lined up for drag racing. Must not have been much snow on the field cause you could see their tracks the length of the field.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

IH 1586 said:


> Today went over to the other farm to get round bales and coming down the dirt road could see where someone kept driving on and off the road entering mine and a neighbors hay field. No donuts but just driving around. On my hay field found 5 piles of grass where snowmobiles lined up for drag racing. Must not have been much snow on the field cause you could see their tracks the length of the field.


I feel your pain


----------

